# fur bear



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Finally finished my fur bear .He is made with a recycled mink coat . It is the first one I did all by myself . I did one earlier in the year with a lot of help from my friend .I am proud of myself even though not fully satisfied with the result . He has a crooked smirk as I blew out the seam on his snout while stuffing .Oh well he looks comical .He doesn't have a name yet . Any suggestions ? His sibling's name is Felicity.


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

He is lovely ...definitely a Sidney grandpa


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh, whow, they are so cute! He looks a bit like a professor bear to me! What a handsome couple you've made!


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Helma. He's adorable. Very natty


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

The are both adorable. Love them. And the little crooked smirk really gives him personality. You did a fantastic job!


----------



## lovingknits (Jun 27, 2013)

He looks like a Maximilian to me


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

My original intention was to make him a grumpy grandpa reading his newspaper .


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

They are both gorgeous. I think he looks like a Frederick. :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Helma said:


> My original intention was to make him a grumpy grandpa reading his newspaper .


And now he is a cheeky grandpa, like mine was ...........


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Some of the names being considered are :
Bernard
Orson
Osbourne
Cornelius
Oliver
Humphrey
Sebastian
etc.
Can you add to these ?


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Lovely luxurious bears. Such character! Love all the details.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I agree with Inkie, he looks like a professor to me too.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I love them, both!


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

Gayn said:


> They are both gorgeous. I think he looks like a Frederick. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I have 3 that have been bought for me..love them,and yours are super!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

They are both gorgeous. I think he looks like a Felix.


----------



## Takara (May 20, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Takara (May 20, 2013)

Being a bear collector, they are really lovely! Well done!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful bears.


----------



## gramtonine (Nov 7, 2011)

How about Felix?


----------



## fenknit (Apr 28, 2012)

Beautiful Bear, perhaps named Professor Franco!
Fenknit


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

Frank. 
Charming little bears


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

They are wonderful. You are very talented.


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kubbo (Aug 25, 2013)

How abt. Felix?


----------



## Deber (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't know why, but he looks like a George.


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

I think Phebs would work.


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Helma said:


> Finally finished my fur bear .He is made with a recycled mink coat . It is the first one I did all by myself . I did one earlier in the year with a lot of help from my friend .I am proud of myself even though not fully satisfied with the result . He has a crooked smirk as I blew out the seam on his snout while stuffing .Oh well he looks comical .He doesn't have a name yet . Any suggestions ? His sibling's name is Felicity.


Beautiful looks like a Jeffery to me.


----------



## peppermint pattie (Nov 26, 2012)

OMG, he is gorgeous!! You are so talented. How about Felix?

Just love your bears!!!

Pat


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Helma said:


> Some of the names being considered are :
> Bernard
> Orson
> Osbourne
> ...


To me, he looks like Sherlock, or Moriarty
Toby's Mom


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Love them!!! Wonderful expressions..


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Just curious - do you have to keep the fur in cold storage?


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Toby's Mom said:


> To me, he looks like Sherlock, or Moriarty
> Toby's Mom


These have both been added to my list of names . I actually thought of Professor Moriarty also . Hmmmm


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Your bear is beautiful. Could he be a "Furgus", pun intended. They look wondeful together. Love your work. Thanks for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Helma said:


> These have both been added to my list of names . I actually thought of Professor Moriarty also . Hmmmm


Cool...Presenting Miss Felicity and Professor Moriarty or Presenting Felicity and Sherlock....? how does that sound?
Toby's Mom


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Donnabellah said:


> Just curious - do you have to keep the fur in cold storage?


No , Hopefully the pelts don't dry out .They are sewn with a lining that would hold the seam even if the pelt did dry out. They are not intended as playthings , just decorative , to be hugged occasionally . I don't think they should be kept in direct sunlight , as the fur will fade , but other than that they are fine in a normal household .


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Toby's Mom said:


> Cool...Presenting Miss Felicity and Professor Moriarty or Presenting Felicity and Sherlock....? how does that sound?
> Toby's Mom


I probably won't decide conclusively for a while . Have to mull it over .What will I name him ? Something different and maybe unique.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Helma said:


> I probably won't decide conclusively for a while . Have to mull it over .What will I name him ? Something different and maybe unique.


one of these days, it will just hit you (;>) you will just know.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Both are adorable ! I like Frederick as well ! You did a wonderful job !


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

They are adorable. Just want to cuddle with them, hug and squeeze 'em. Anyone else?


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

adorable


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

They are so adorable! The perfect gift for someone who has everything! Who wouldn't love that? I know I do! Great job!


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

He looks a little prissy but then not...hmmm. Willard?


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Just adorable . could call him Axel


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

Figaro!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

He's definitely The Prof


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep - call him "Prof" (short for professor) beautiful job.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Fauntleroy!
That's who he looks like to me!
And is he handsome!!!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Wow! That take talent!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

They are adorable!!


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

When I saw him I immediately thought, "Gentleman George". Terrific looking bears by the way.


----------



## lbezoo (Nov 26, 2012)

Felix! And he's gorgeous!!


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

inkie said:


> Oh, whow, they are so cute! He looks a bit like a professor bear to me! What a handsome couple you've made!


I think professor also


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

looks like a FRED to me. his smile will have everyone asking???what is he up to or thinking.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Have you chosen a name yet?


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind remarks and name suggestions .
I think I have settled for " Oliver " . It just seems to be appropriate . It is a very proper name .
Hope you all have a great day .


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for telling us.


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

He is fantastic! What great work and working with fur is not easy. He looks like a 'Furank' or a 'Furedrick' to me! LOL


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Charlie


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Your bears are just wonderful.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

They are super. Great pair. A professor and his wife. YOu did a wonderful job. You should be very proud.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I vote for Boxley.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you for your kind suggestions , but he already has a name . He is Sir Oliver .


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Like the name Oliver. My dad's name was Oliver. Happy New Year.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

They are both adorable! I like the expression on the new bear.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Wow, they are AWESOME. The fur is so beautiful.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Wow, they are AWESOME. The fur is so beautiful.


Thank you . The fur is very soft . I've personally never worn a fur coat , but couldn't resist buying this one at a garage sale . It is repurposing .I think I have enough left over for one more , but that is in the distant future as I've been tasked to make six bears out of my DIL's GM's fur coat and stole .These are for her six GGC's.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

As soon as I saw him I thought "He looks like a Roger"


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

He has been named Sir Oliver .(from Oliver Twist )


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Felicity and Frederick?


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Felix, and he's adorable!


----------

